# A plot question.



## Riis (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm making a story/comic and I'm having trouble figuring out some outcomes.

I need to explain what it is I'm asking.
To save character space I'm just going to state names when needed, instead of main character this, main character's that, and so on. In this case his name's Erik.

So, pretty much: Erik arrives to a barren metropolis, Haighan, to rescue his friends and the kidnapped after learning what he came to supect the week before is true
by then everyone he loved and knew, except for his girlfriend's newly approinted bodyguard, is dead
....upon investgating the first serveral hours and reuniting w/ the bodyguard, Ezekiel.
they find that there is someone on the roof of an [formally] important building w/ an object that controls and transends time.
So pretty much it turns out the object is a relic stone curved into a blade, and with the power of time to speed himself up faster than light, it makes it near impossible to defeat him.
and Erik is a vigilante, super hero, morally good, and yes, he IS there to kill the guy w/ the time thingy
as a speedy bullet, and with a certain logic behind...
Sticking your arm out of a moving vehicle and it gets hit..it rips off.Erik and Ezekiel are both fast enough to dodge the impossible strikes, but in order to strike the time guy, they have to be in the way..Erik figured it, and has Ezekiel bait himself [while he's confused about why], as soon the time guy goes for the strike Erik gets in the way...instantly killing him and dislodging the blade and half the time guy's body.So Ezekiel finishes the time guy off and is now alone...completely alone with his close friends dieing and witnessing Erik like that, he goes back to the moment the blade was seperated from the baddie to have another time altering thing to give...Erik when he went back the week before anyone died. Now Erik, is not human, he has a quick regenerative ablities, that only complete bleed out or fatal dismemberment will kill him And he and Ezekiel are only 2 who can save them. Every key person Erik saves, he dies leaving the blade in the hands of that person to go back....again to warn him about and to save themselves from that fatality. It happens at least 7 times and at the end of the week they always end up back at the scene where Erik first died on that roof
When they thought they saved everybody while figureing out peice of what's going on. They forgot a few, and figured what ever's going on has something to do more directly w/ them, since they had been missing for 2 weeksThat last time they go back 2 weeks before then to better prepare themselves for the ordeal, as it was inevibitable because of the event that happen a few days back none of them wish to risk exeriencing again...ever 


The problem is, when they go back, there a future self, and a past self, and at the end I want it to be where there's only one self for most of them. [edited from all of them]

So what ways can I go about this to get it to be like that?

I don't want them all doing to same thing to make that happen, and I figured out 4 so far: 
-Furture lets past self die [same way as if nothing ever changed....ironicly], as she hides in the shadows hunting baddies. Erik's girlfriend [key person number 1]

-Some of them would have never been there if a certain someone was there instead.[they went in search of a loved one who never returned from his usual metal scavenging] So that's Key person number 6 and does not go back since someone else went instead.

-Future self dies a hero and the past self was told to stay home before the conflict. Key person number 3

-Future self gives past self his blade and told him to experiment with it and explore the world in a way he never will becuase of it, resulting in the past never returning as he alters his own past and makes a future completely different from the one the future self's in. Ezekiel's case [Key person number 7 and was the only to surive without help in the very first time]

-Future self and past self are now considered twins. Key person number 6 and he does not go back due to the last note about him.

Sorry about the long explaination, and if it doesn't make much sence.
Anyway, if there are questions, I'll answer them. Whatever they may be....within reason.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

This explanation was badly written. However, I think I get the gist of what you are asking.

You could always try the Stargate approach. One of the selves fade away, ending completely at the time when they first went back in time.

Or the Zathura approach. When the two doppelgangers touch, they meld into one.


----------



## Riis (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry about that. I was trying to be brief about. =[
Want me to explain it again? [in a different way of coure ^^ ]


Anyhow, those idea are interesting. It never crossed my mind about fading away, but I don't want that. As for the melting together upon touching each other: a few of them do touch each other, so that's also a 'no go' sadly.
But thanks for trying so far :]
....and sorry I'm accepting the ideas so far :[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, I'm trying to figure out ways for them to go away w/out dying.

~They go to an alternate dimension, where their self in that dimension recently died. (Has a death, but is a different self from the alternate self that you want to get rid of.)

...

Damn it, that's about it for the non-dying way :/ .


----------



## Riis (Mar 20, 2010)

I found the goal was a good bit too um...unrealistic.
Now I'm aiming to have most of the seven have one self.
So far:
2 die, 2 live: However one's past self is not in the same timeline, and the other stayed out, back home with his past self [now considered twins].

So that makes three more slots.

and thank you so much again for trying and baring with me =D


----------

